# This can't be good!



## bkaron (Nov 10, 2003)

when I log in under the gallery it showes my password in the URL bar. I don't really car about my password, but I know some people do. 

<http://www.macosx.com/galleryshowgallery.php?cat=2&password=defcon5>


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 10, 2003)

I hope you changed your password again


----------



## edX (Nov 10, 2003)

yea, i'd suggest you changeit now that you've shared it with the world. before that you would have been the only one to see this. you're the second person to report this. however we have yet to figure out how to repilicate it . even the other person who reported it couldn't get it to do it again. if anyone can let us know exactly what they did when they got this, it would help.


----------



## ksv (Nov 10, 2003)

Any chance you're browsing without cookies?


----------



## Arden (Nov 10, 2003)

Sounds like another one of the issues Scott hasn't worked out of the gallery yet.


----------



## ScottW (Nov 10, 2003)

Actually... this might be an issue with the PhotoPost software. However, I can't duplicate it, and even those who saw it are unable to duplicate it.


----------



## bkaron (Nov 13, 2003)

Look it's fixed!


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

Did ScottW implement a shadow password file?  And now can your password be over 8 characters and not get truncated? ...


----------



## ScottW (Nov 13, 2003)

Did ScottW do anything to fix this issue? No. A shadow password file? huh? On a bulletin board? Don't think so.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 13, 2003)

I was just goofing, people get real scared whenever they think their passwords are in danger


----------

